# Has anyone tried size 10 boots in medium bindings?



## arctyler (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought a used board from a friend for 150 and it came with size 9 boots and medium bindings but i wear a size 10 and i tried the 9 on and my toe is touching the front, so im going to try and find size 10 boots but will they be to snug for medium bindings


----------



## customsunday (Feb 6, 2011)

I have size 10 ride orion boots and I have medium burton freestyle bindings. When I first tried putting the boots in I. Couldn't do up thee bindings and then I adjusted them all the way to the biggest I could and they could do up but was a pretty tight fit. Now, the boots are broken in and I guess the bindings might have stretched a little and they fit good.


----------



## blazinden (Oct 10, 2010)

they will work just max out the bindings.i used mediums last season but moved up to large this season.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

What brand bindings. I wear a size 10 and they fit in Flux M and Union M/L.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm a size 10 and always go with Medium bindings.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

size ten w/ medium cartel bindings, fits snug but the straps arent maxed, i just had to let each out a hole.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Do your feet hurt in the boots? Because you want your toes to touch the front, there shouldn't be much extra slop/room in the boot. I usually size down to the smallest boot I can wear for 20 mins in the store without pain, and then they pack out to the perfect size


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Question can't be answered generically... it depends on the bindings and the boots. Binding manufacturers usually provide the boot size range for each of their bindings and they're not uniform across companies. Also, some boots have much slimmer profile than others and might fit while another boot of the same size might not. I'm a 10 too and noticed when i shopped that itsis right on the borderline of many Med. or Lg. bindings.


----------



## Edbuttifant (12 mo ago)

customsunday said:


> I have size 10 ride orion boots and I have medium burton freestyle bindings. When I first tried putting the boots in I. Couldn't do up thee bindings and then I adjusted them all the way to the biggest I could and they could do up but was a pretty tight fit. Now, the boots are broken in and I guess the bindings might have stretched a little and they fit good.


i had M Burton freestyles, and could just fit my size 9s in. They have very poor toe caps


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I’m a 10.5 and squeezed into Union Force M. They fit ok but I’m sure a 10 would
Be fine


----------

